# Novgorod



## Dragonlady (Jun 5, 2020)

I stumbled on this fascinating republic when reading about a 7 year old mediaeval peasant who lived there, whose homework doodles have become famous. A Russian republic that borrowed princes from elsewhere but didn't give them much power, and had democratic elements. Could make a fascinating setting.









						Novgorod Republic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 5, 2020)

Now reading about the vikings that ended up settling in the baltic and black sea areas and were involved in the formation of what we think of as slavic states. Rus' people - Wikipedia


----------



## sknox (Jun 6, 2020)

The whole history of the Baltic is fascinating. Novgorod had an enclave of German merchants for quite a long time, like a city within a city.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 6, 2020)

@sknox the more I read, the more I realise how little I know and how much there is out there that's fascinating


----------

